# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Quán QA Cafê Chiếu Phim HD - 3D chuyên nghiệp, Giá Cafe Đá: 16K/ly

## excel

Nằm trên con đường Tô Ký Quận 12, quán *Café QA chiếu Phim HD – 3D** với thiết kế hiện đại, phù hợp với xu hướng giới trẻ, nội thất đẹp,** hài hòa cùng với những thiết bị chiếu phim hiện đại bậc nhất hiện nay, đến với QA các bạn sẽ có những khoảng thời gian nhẹ nhàng, riêng tư và thăng hoa nhất.
2 phòng chiếu HD 50 người và 15 người
1 phòng chiếu 3D 15 người luôn luôn sẵng sàng phục vụ các bạn



Đặc biệt là giá rất rẻ, chỉ 16.000 cho 1 ly café đá, hoặc 20.000 1 ly sinh tố tươi ngon thơm phức và nhiều loại thức uống cực ngon khác là các bạn có thể thoải mái tận hưởng giây phút thư giãn với những bộ Phim mới nhất với màn hình chiếu khủng :200 inh, hay thưởng thức những trận bóng đá gay cấn với những cầu thủ trên màn chiếu kích thước còn to hơn người thật.
hihi!  Quá đã phải không?


Không chỉ có vậy, Café QA còn có 1 thư viện film HD với hàng ngàn bộ phim nổi tiếng, mới nhất đa dạng mọi thể loại, phòng chiếu 3D cực đã với hiệu ứng âm thanh hình ảnh tương đương với những rạp chiếu phim chuyên nghiệp chắn chắn sẽ làm hài lòng các bạn mê phim khó tính nhất cùng 3 phòng chiếu riêng biệt, với hệ thống âm thanh DTS 7.1 phải nói là: 
“Xem là Ghiền”


Lại còn đang có chương trình siêu khuyến mãi hơn 40% 1 ly café chỉ 10K mà ngồi salon xem phim máy lạnh thoải mái. Sướng!!!!!! 


Liên hệ gấp để lấy thẻ giảm giá nhé các bạn.

Khắc phục được những nhược điểm tại các rạp chiếu phim hiện nay như: quá đông người, chật hẹp về không gian, bất tiện trong giao tiếp, bình luận và ăn, uống... QA Cafe phim HD đã cho ra đời hình thức xem phim hoàn hảo và chất lượng tốt nhất để phục vụ cho đông đảo các bạn.

QA café sẽ truyền cho bạn tình yêu với điện ảnh và niềm hạnh phúc của cuộc sống. 


272 Tô Ký, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12
ĐT: (08) 73 020777 - ĐT: 0902 345 448

 Kính mời các bạn :*

----------


## excel

up cho ngày mới! kính mời các bạn ủng hộ

----------


## excel

Up cho ngày mới, may mắn cả nhà

----------


## minmin

giá đó cho cafe cũng bình thường không cần phải hô hào thế

----------

